# Double barrel shotgun muffler mod



## sedanman (Apr 16, 2004)

Here's the first muffler I ever modified to any serious degree.


----------



## sedanman (Apr 16, 2004)

Fire screens are coming I just have to figure out how.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Apr 16, 2004)

Sweet lookin muffler , definetly a good job  Looks like there's a new muffler mod design out .. 

Rob


----------



## jokers (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Now! That`s pretty cool looking Paul! How`s she run?

Russ


----------



## woodsjunkie (Apr 16, 2004)

> Hey Now! That`s pretty cool looking Paul! How`s she run?



Faster than a stock 385 LOL
Sorry Russ couldn't resist.....


----------



## jokers (Apr 16, 2004)

No sweat Eric, a person can`t take this stuff to heart, you know. BTW, you know that the 385 has never been my favorite bucking saw, but it`s not bad either. Just wish that it weighed about 2# less, LOL.

Russ


----------



## sedanman (Apr 16, 2004)

The paint was barely dry when the pictures were taken. I started it in the garage and blipped it twice. Gotta set the high side before I use it. It's got a NICE bark to it. Got a downed maple on my bosses property, will try and buck some up as soon as my schedule allows and report on the performance.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 16, 2004)

Real nice Paul, Where did you get the pipe? Did you do the welding yourself?


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 16, 2004)

Is that pipe a section of a double barrel shotgun barrel welded into the muffler? from my point of view thats what it looks like. if it aint I dont know what you did, but still very cool.


----------



## glens (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Paul, you ought to drill and tap that bad boy for a bead sight!&nbsp; Thus you can have two types of "redneck" covered.

Glen


----------



## sedanman (Apr 16, 2004)

I got a 36" piece of tubing from Lowes cut it in half and welded it together. I did all the welding. These welds are fairly ugly but keep in mind they were done with a 220v mig welder, tig would have been awesome but it's out of my price range. Welding materials of different thickness to each other is tough and these mufflers are foil compared to the tubing. I still have about a foot of the double tubing if anyone wants a few inches, (of tubing) pm me.

Glens, I thought about a bead sight as soon as I welded the tubes together.


----------



## Doug01 (Apr 16, 2004)

That's cool! Gonna have to get a patent.

Doug


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll send ya my saw muffler for shotgunification hee hee. That is some very nice work though, looks bada$$ and well built. It actaully does look like a double barrel shotgun built into the muffler in a way, thats just cool. I would LOVE to hear what the gains are from that one and how it sounds if you can get a clip on the site for us.


----------



## sedanman (Apr 16, 2004)

I WISH I had the ability to attach video or sound clips, I just learned how to re-size pictures for crying out loud!


----------



## glens (Apr 16, 2004)

It might look like a real barrel except for the welded seam at about 4:30 in the lower tube.

Paul, you maybe better put some red plugs in the ends so the federales know they ain't real.&nbsp; hahaha

Even though it's a good "photo" it's a little hard to see what might be best for screening the outlets.&nbsp; It looks like there's plenty of meat for a couple of small screws to hold a plate to the front which will sandwich the screen to the tube ends.&nbsp; See the top sketch in the attachment.&nbsp; If it's too flimsy, maybe you can stick some pins in the top of the top and bottom of the bottom and put some ears like in the lower sketch (the tabs would be folded back 90&deg;<tt></tt>) so the plate could be "twisted" on first.

Glen


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 17, 2004)

Paul, did you open up/remove the inner basket from the muffler?


----------



## sedanman (Apr 17, 2004)

Quite a bit actually, this was the biggest reason for taking the muffler apart. I could have installed the pipes from the outside without opening the muffler. Attacking the deflector was much easier from inside.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 17, 2004)

You fools are getting like Orange County Choppers, with "theme" chainsaws.
This "Double Barrled" chainsaw could be called, "Looking for my ex-wife."


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mike Maas _
> *You fools are getting like Orange County Choppers, with "theme" chainsaws.
> This "Double Barrled" chainsaw could be called, "Looking for my ex-wife." *




You know it !!!


----------



## sedanman (Apr 17, 2004)

Actually, O.C.C. is about a 15 minute drive from my house, never set foot in the place though. I tuned the high side tonite. The 7900 has a rev limiting ignition so a tach is a good thing to have on hand.The saw can be very lean and still only rev to 13 grand! I set it to 12,900 and will leave it there until it hits the wood again. I have another piece of tubing and might "single shot" my 026 next


----------



## Lawn Masters (Apr 17, 2004)

Why not go into production with your double barrel muffler mod? you could make money on it just because people would want a cool looking muffler. In general terms, you should get a patent on the mod you created, start selling modded mufflers on ebay an get rich off the idea. Sound good to you?


----------



## Saw Man (Apr 18, 2004)

That's one "Kick A$$" mod, and good picture.

Glens...funny....great idea! 
Now you gave me a smokin' idea.

SedanMan, I have a scope you can put on it.


----------



## ccicora (Apr 18, 2004)

How about a Glass Back on that little 026?? Like the ones you would soak in oil and go out on the street after you burned them clean...

Later,
Chris


----------



## sedanman (Apr 18, 2004)

Well, i put it to the wood today. All I have to say is DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN! There seems to be a lot more power. But empirical data is not available to back up my seat of the pants observation. The maple I cut was already bucked but at 31" diameter, my 81 year old boss could not move the peices. I was asked to quarter the rounds. I made about 3 wheelbarrows of curly fries. Krylon barbeque paint is awesome for chainsaw mufflers. The paint smokes when first heated then is soft for a while. Heat sets the paint to a nice hard finish.


----------



## mboln52000 (Apr 19, 2004)

Sedanman,
Very cool look! Are those custom aluminum dogs? Or are they stainless? They look real tough too!


----------



## glens (Apr 19, 2004)

They are the standard bucking spikes for those saws on the US market.&nbsp; Makita would only subsidize Dolmar if they'd buy up all of Worf's extra Batleths when Star Trek the Next Generation went out of production, and find a way to incorporate them into a new saw design.&nbsp; The rest is history.

To complete the ensemble, sedanman couldn't decide which style of phaser to emulate, so he went with the old standby double-barrel shotgun look.&nbsp; It's actually a little out of keeping with the motif, but it's "universally" understood.

Glen


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Apr 19, 2004)

If you were real sharp you'd put chokes in those barrels and you could claim you have a tuneable muffler, but once you've shown your idea on the A.S. anybody can make it. So how many could you sell? LOL BTW having these muffler mods. makes these saws illegal to use on any State or National forest. The EPA thing is big on the west coast and coming soon to all.


----------



## tony marks (Apr 19, 2004)

what got my attention was mention of the 13000 rev limiter..is this something that the saw builders can eliminate.
just curious


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony marks _
> *what got my attention was mention of the 13000 rev limiter..is this something that the saw builders can eliminate.
> just curious *




The rev limiter is set at 13,500 rpm. As I understand it the only way around this obstacle is a new coil. They are being researched as to what might cross over big time from what I am told. I don't know if this is such a big deal for the logger/arborist, racing maybe. Even modded 7900's I don't think will see over 13,000 rpm in the cut cutting over 18" or so wood. Now smaller wood.........that may be an issue!


----------



## Hatchet Jack (Apr 23, 2004)

I tried these over and under muffler mods on a couple of my Huskies and my crew of Mexicans made me some big denairo the last few days. Thanks for the pictures so I could see how to do this. My welds have a few more dog nuts than the one in the pictures but it don't matter as long as the saws work good. Fred


----------



## tony marks (Apr 23, 2004)

hey rich.. are u sayin this saw ill hold 13000 in fairly heavy cut..ive only seen these on shelves but i had no idea they could hold that rpm ..another poster said his was holding 13500. in pin oak an cherry etc.. if they will do that ,,im looking forward to seeing one in action.. i would have never thot a wood saw could hold that kinda rpm..if so i guess this ole boy will get to learn a new trick.


----------



## Marky Mark (Apr 23, 2004)

The only choke I happen to use are Teagues  My Perazzi's and winchester 21's love'm but haven't had any made for a muffler YET.
I will have to call my boy over seas and see what he can come up with.
Paul you did a nice job with the rib.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tony marks _
> *hey rich.. are u sayin this saw ill hold 13000 in fairly heavy cut..ive only seen these on shelves but i had no idea they could hold that rpm ..another poster said his was holding 13500. in pin oak an cherry etc.. if they will do that ,,im looking forward to seeing one in action.. i would have never thot a wood saw could hold that kinda rpm..if so i guess this ole boy will get to learn a new trick. *



Tony, I was stating that a modded 7900 would probably never see over 13,000 rpm in the cut, on wood say over 10" or so. But, get into real small stuff it may go over and hit the rev limiter. I have no facts to base this assumption on, but rather my own thoughts on the subject.


----------



## chainsawworld (Apr 24, 2004)

paul,
looks pretty cool. did you buy an extra muffler and modify it just in case your mods did not pan out or is that the only muffler? the reason i ask is because i would like to run the stock for three cuts than run the mod for three cuts in 8x8 squared cants to find the gain(if any). marty


----------



## sedanman (Apr 24, 2004)

Marty, I modded the only mufler I had but I do have a stock one coming so a head to head comparason will be possible. When it gets here, I'll let you know so we can set something up.


----------



## sedanman (Jan 22, 2005)

Mark, I still have some of the tubing left. Yours for the asking, installation included for you as I owe you at least one favor. Paul


----------



## Marky Mark (Jan 23, 2005)

Once LAMEBERT gets my 066's in the mail I will send out one muffler or drop it off. This way here you can do the mod and give me a nice *SPEED BAGG'N* all in one shot. Thanks


----------



## sedanman (Jan 23, 2005)

No problem.


----------



## canguy21 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hmm this might work on my Husky 345. Chamber it for .410 bird shot and mebbe I get around our infamous gun registry.


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 26, 2006)

You know sedanman, you are a real heart breaker... lol. I was doing a search on custom muffler mods and ran across this thread. I just modded a 55 rancher with two 3/8 ID "barrels" and was all proud until I saw this thread. I should have known that someone else would have thought along the same lines as myself. Anyways, your's looks better than mine. Mine are welded on the outside and do not protrude into the case of the muffler at all. I did drill a hole, so it was just fit inside, but not stick way in like yours appears to. So, in all heartbroken honesty, yours looks better than mine. I may have to make some revisions.


Steve


----------



## chainsawworld (Feb 26, 2006)

steve,
looks are nice but what really counts is what it did to the proformance. by looking at your avtar it appears you know something about gaining BHP in every corner you can. if you want the most out of your saw you can really get into some tinkering. 
in the chainsaw world you don't need a dyno to see what you have gained. a simple 8x8 square cant will suit you just fine. start with the stock saw, make three cuts and record the times. make a small change where you think it will help you, make three cuts and record those times. don't make drastic changes all at once because you won't know where you lost or gained anything. one small change at a time. sounds like it may be time consuming but at could become and addition. 
i am curious what paul's saw times at stock and what it is running now. 
any chance you have any records?
marty


----------



## tonka (Feb 26, 2006)

BadA** set of pipes! Screens look like they'll be hard to do. When a muffler mod is done, how do you determine how big of an opening to use? Also, do you close off the stock opening?


----------



## ccicora (Feb 26, 2006)

Check out the last GTG at Jokers for Pauls times...


----------



## chainsawworld (Feb 26, 2006)

chris,
i don't see before and after. marty


----------



## sedanman (Feb 26, 2006)

Marty. This 7900 has now been treated to a woods port job and it is no longer possible to use this saw to test the gains of the muffler.....BUT...... I do have another brand new stock 7900 we could test it on. Also get good data on the port job vs. stock with and without the mufflerl mod. Are you busy next weekend? I could bring the saws over for a quick test.


----------



## chainsawworld (Feb 26, 2006)

testing two seperate saws doen't really prove anything. i have had similar saws be as much as two seconds off in one cut. 
the control is testing the same saw after each mod. 
i have gone as far as testing a slight change in spark plug gap. marty


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 26, 2006)

chainsawworld said:


> steve,
> looks are nice but what really counts is what it did to the proformance. by looking at your avtar it appears you know something about gaining BHP in every corner you can. if you want the most out of your saw you can really get into some tinkering.
> in the chainsaw world you don't need a dyno to see what you have gained. a simple 8x8 square cant will suit you just fine. start with the stock saw, make three cuts and record the times. make a small change where you think it will help you, make three cuts and record those times. don't make drastic changes all at once because you won't know where you lost or gained anything. one small change at a time. sounds like it may be time consuming but at could become and addition.
> i am curious what paul's saw times at stock and what it is running now.
> ...



I used the two cut and timed method. I have picked up 1.3 seconds so far. Now I don't know if it it the tunable length or the diameter that has made the gain. 

Basically I started out with two 3/8 x 3" pipe nipples. It cut off the first threaded end to get welded. I drilled the two 15/32 hole in the case of the muffler and made my cuts(an improvement, but not as much). Then added one pipe at 2" length and made another cut. I added the 2nd pipe the same length. And made the more cuts. I have left the one threaded end on the pipe so I could use reducers and bells to make a "tunable muffler" as I read in the thread earlier. I got the best time with one of the pipe drilled to a 7/16" ID. I then added a couple "restrictor" bushings to the end off one of the pipes, but lost time, so I tried drilling the 2nd pipe, but didn't gain anymore. So right now I think I'm maxed out wi this sized pipe, but after drilling the 2nd tube and not making anymore gains, I think I have optimised the muffler mod. 

Steve

So to answer your question, yes I made some times and did a little investigation, but in all seriousness it is a performer even though it looks are questionable.


----------



## sedanman (Feb 26, 2006)

Marty, We could time the stock 7900 then take the muffler off the ported one and use it on the stock one, the only change to the stock saw would then be the muffler. Would this not measure any gain the muffler would provide?


----------



## sedanman (Feb 26, 2006)

Steve post a picture!


----------



## Freakingstang (Feb 27, 2006)

sedanman said:


> Steve post a picture!



Saw is over at dads, will try to snap a pic this week sometime.


----------



## chainsawworld (Mar 3, 2006)

paul,
yes it will measure the gain. that is what i did on a stock 372xp. i gained around 24%. marty


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 11, 2006)

Here is a pic of the first double barrel mod I did before finding this thread. 
I made one like others I have seen with the hole in the muffler bracket with a screen on it, but didn't like the way it burned the bark on bigger stuff. This was my big saw not too long ago, and it had a 28" bar on it for a alot of big stuff. This was my answer to direct the gases away a little more. I still haven't got the 55 back. Hopefully this week sometime. I have been on the road for work a lot lately.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Mar 11, 2006)

Why don't you guys have sights on the end of your barrel?
Also, why an over-and-under and not a side-by-side?


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 11, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> Why don't you guys have sights on the end of your barrel?
> Also, why an over-and-under and not a side-by-side?




sights lol. 

The side by side would be hard to achieve with the small constraits of the plastic surounding it. And adding them to the front would be the same as a oval hole that most huskies have. I spent a great deal of time making that setup fit just perfect, at the right angle, etc. It took me a lot longer than the others I have done due to the space I had to work with.


----------



## asb151 (Mar 11, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> sights lol.
> 
> The side by side would be hard to achieve with the small constraits of the plastic surounding it. And adding them to the front would be the same as a oval hole that most huskies have. I spent a great deal of time making that setup fit just perfect, at the right angle, etc. It took me a lot longer than the others I have done due to the space I had to work with.



I think it looks good. Do you notice any change (increase) in power with the double barrel muffler mod vs the previous mount bracket mod?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 12, 2006)

Here's a picture of the pipes that Paul built for me. I think I will put them on my 088.
Paul is obviously a good welder and machinist, not to mention his fantastic ribs.
John


----------



## Simonizer (Mar 12, 2006)

Gypo Logger said:


> Here's a picture of the pipes that Paul built for me. I think I will put them on my 088.
> Paul is obviously a good welder and machinist, not to mention his fantastic ribs.
> John


Because he can stick two pipes together and cut them off in a band-saw? Yes, brilliant machinist. LMAO.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 12, 2006)

Good point Simon, but Paul was just welding two pipes together and cutting them off with a bandsaw. He wasn't trying to build the space shuttle. 
John


----------



## sedanman (Mar 12, 2006)

Simon, Please go slither back under your rock. You offer nothing positive.


----------



## bwalker (Mar 12, 2006)

I never cared for the Walkers style or KD style muffler mods for the reasons Freakingstang mentioned. 
I do my 372's like this.


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 12, 2006)

asb151 said:


> I think it looks good. Do you notice any change (increase) in power with the double barrel muffler mod vs the previous mount bracket mod?




I think it does, but then again maybe that is because I hear more of it?! The opening I had on my first go round was about 3/8" smaller overall and thus could account for the bigger pipes having a tad more increase in power, if any. This was done before I had done any timed cuts. Although I still have the other muffler and could take some timed cuts in the future. The main reason I did it was the last big tree I took out was a 47" at 36" dbh and the saw spent a lot of time in one spot, thus burning the bark more than I liked. 

I will say, it takes more of a welder to weld them to the muffler itself than the pipes together. The muffler case is extremely thin. My first mod (55 Rancher) I pop'd through the muffler a couple times.

Steve


----------



## asb151 (Mar 12, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> I think it does, but then again maybe that is because I hear more of it?! The opening I had on my first go round was about 3/8" smaller overall and thus could account for the bigger pipes having a tad more increase in power, if any. This was done before I had done any timed cuts. Although I still have the other muffler and could take some timed cuts in the future. The main reason I did it was the last big tree I took out was a 47" at 36" dbh and the saw spent a lot of time in one spot, thus burning the bark more than I liked.
> 
> I will say, it takes more of a welder to weld them to the muffler itself than the pipes together. The muffler case is extremely thin. My first mod (55 Rancher) I pop'd through the muffler a couple times.
> 
> Steve



Steve, what did you finally set for flow areas? I think you said (2) 7/16th pipes and then you restricted the flow again?

When I modded my 365 I cut a .9 x .45 hole in the same spot you are and then added a bolt on deflector and screen (previously posted). It works great and the saw has noticeably more power. I am getting ready to do the 372 soon.

I also like what Ben did. It's nice and clean. It's also seems like an easier assembly than the dual pipes. As long as you have another muffler available to cut up.

Aaron


----------



## bwalker (Mar 13, 2006)

FWIW I used two 3/4 holes. In other words I added one extra, stock sized hole.
I got the deflector off a saw that was sitting in my dealer junk pile. Skidder crunched it.


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 13, 2006)

asb151 said:


> Steve, what did you finally set for flow areas? I think you said (2) 7/16th pipes and then you restricted the flow again?
> 
> When I modded my 365 I cut a .9 x .45 hole in the same spot you are and then added a bolt on deflector and screen (previously posted). It works great and the saw has noticeably more power. I am getting ready to do the 372 soon.
> 
> ...




Those measurements were for another saw (55 Rancher). The first outlet I did in the mounting bracket was an oval (1/2" x 1.25") Those pics were two 5/8 id pipes. That is an overall area of 1.25" vs the 1.125" that was in the lower part and the bracket.

I have a couple of the deflectors for smaller mufflers that I can take pics of, and I might be able to get a couple of the deflectors from my Husky dealer, as he is big with the loggers and is constantly getting smashed saws in.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 13, 2006)

The biggest problem with the Hoffmanized style of muffler where a flat washer is tick tacked to the front, is that it can actually set the bark on fire under certain situations, especially while cutting big wood with a dull chain.
Walkers make a real nice muffler as well with the pipes put in the right place.
John


----------



## asb151 (Mar 13, 2006)

Steve, Ben,
Thanks for the info. Both of you guys added a little more exit area than I did. I don't think I'll adjust the 365 because I am very happy with the way it runs. However, when I mod the 372 muffler though I may go larger. Especially since I plan to be running screens.
Since the mufflers are the same between the 2 saws I could experiment. Swap the mufflers and run some timed cuts to see if there is any difference. We'll see.


----------



## Simonizer (Mar 13, 2006)

sedanman said:


> Simon, Please go slither back under your rock. You offer nothing positive.


OK, (since you said please).


----------



## bwalker (Mar 13, 2006)

> Steve, Ben,
> Thanks for the info. Both of you guys added a little more exit area than I did. I don't think I'll adjust the 365 because I am very happy with the way it runs. However, when I mod the 372 muffler though I may go larger. Especially since I plan to be running screens.
> Since the mufflers are the same between the 2 saws I could experiment. Swap the mufflers and run some timed cuts to see if there is any difference. We'll see.


To be honest, when I did mine there were no calculations or science used in sizing the additional port. I just added a second hole the same size as the stock one. 
I dont think you can really go worng, unless you go way big.
One thing to consider though, is the fact that I do not run screens. To get a equal amount of area to mine while using screens the outlets would have to be significantly bigger.
I do know that my mod muffler nets roughly 20% so I must have did something right.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gypo Logger (Mar 14, 2006)

Here's two different ways of doing the muffler.
On the left we have a 5 year old Walkers muffler with the pipes and the lazy mans way on the right. Both are for my 385's.
I much prefer the pipes, not only for looks, but they don't set the bark on fire like the one on the right.
John


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Mar 14, 2006)

I just ordered a new muffler for my 385 from Walkers last week , the one I originally got from them a few years ago got trashed last year , bolts loosened up and broke the flange off on the exhaust side .. So gettin the saw rebuilt and ordered the new muff .. Miss the bark of the ole' girl

Later Rob


----------



## woojr (Mar 14, 2006)

Great looking job. What's left inside? Did you completely gut it? If there is a baffle like extension remaining you might make a flange (small 90) and braze it directly to it.
ALso, something I think allot of people forget about is using a oxy-acet. torch to gas weld these thinner parts. I have a cheapo mig with flux core wire (no gas) that I can hardly see. Need a cheater and larger view shield. Anyway I figured it wouldn't look any worse so I tried it. I suggest if you have a torch you'd be be pleasantly surprised how thin you can weld and control where th eheat is... Just a thought. woojr


----------



## Brigham (Mar 14, 2006)

I've gotten huge gains from this style of tip.


----------



## bwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

Is'nt that the dirt azz forwarder?


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 21, 2006)

sedanman said:


> Steve post a picture!




Sorry for the long Delay. I just got it back this weekend. This is my loaner saw. This is the one that I was describing with the two 3/8" pipe nipples welded to it. For a 55 Rancher, it runs pretty respectable! Don't laugh this was my first mod that wasn't a hole in the bracket. I thought I had actually thought of this until I saw this thread. It made me sad.....  

The pics are a little on the big side, but you should be able to see most of the details.


-Steve


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 21, 2006)

Haha, your time would have been better spent sharpening the saw. You do know they aren't supposed to be used as a trencher, hey?


----------



## Marky Mark (Apr 21, 2006)

The threaded pipe looks great plus you can screw on your Silencers.:deadhorse: 


I guess after all these years we still have this muffler debate.


----------



## Freakingstang (Apr 21, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> Haha, your time would have been better spent sharpening the saw. You do know they aren't supposed to be used as a trencher, hey?




Goes to show why it is my loaner saw. I just got it back this weekend! The pipes have been in place about 4-5 months.


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 12, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> Why don't you guys have sights on the end of your barrel?
> Also, why an over-and-under and not a side-by-side?



Ask and yea shall recieve.... 


Here's my newest double barrel mod: It started life as a smashed muffler, so I didn't have much to loose to start with.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 12, 2006)

Cool.
Do you have to take the cover off every time you want to load it?


----------



## kevinj (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice pipes sedanman. I bought a 361 in March, have to wait till March 07
to modify my muffler. I am sure if I did this now, it would void my warranty.
Is that black pipe that you used?


----------



## sedanman (Nov 14, 2006)

Steel tubing (thinner than black pipe) from Home Depot. Mod your muffler, screw the warranty.


----------



## Urbicide (Nov 14, 2006)

Mike Maas said:


> Cool.
> Do you have to take the cover off every time you want to load it?


Are those full, modified, or cylinder choke? Can you get that setup with a ventilated rib?


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 14, 2006)

sedanman said:


> screw the warranty.



This dose seem to be the best bet.

If a saw took a dump before the warranty was over, there is a chance that some Dealers/Tech's would grant the warranty anyway, if not, plug in a new non-modded muffler.

Cylinder head temp has a lot to do with the piston size, hotter cylinder - bigger piston. Modding the muffler opening the flow, lowering the cylinder temp would give a new running size to the piston-cylinder fit. Braking the saw in with the way you are going to retire it, would give the longest life.


----------



## ASEMASTER (Dec 4, 2006)

*finally got my camera*

here are the ones that i did, 670 johnny & cs346


----------

